# what do you think of the CTC



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

nothing complicated - and it doesn't matter if you know nothing or next to nothing about the organisation. Just tell us what your impression is.


----------



## mattobrien (12 Sep 2013)

Beards.

Sandals.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2013)

Insurance
Touring
boring magazine


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2013)

To expensive and out of date which is my I left and joined British Cycling.


----------



## gavintc (12 Sep 2013)

fuddy duddy old men


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Sep 2013)

This article that came on my FB a while ago made me think "boring".


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2013)

Boring, old,insurance. I went to BC.


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2013)

Joined 3 years ago. Went on about 6 rides. Sometimes painfully slow, mostly decent folks but not the types I would go for a night out with. Had a slight altercation with one bloke on a ride out because I went on ahead of the main group after the run leader had told us it was fine to do so but to wait at a certain place known to me. Some took it all too seriously. Renewed for one year then after that didn't bother. Won't be bothering again.


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2013)

Decent value, reasonably interesting mag
Local to where I am now (but you wouldn't know it)
Supplier of traditional rides to the middle-aged
Host to a moaning forum
Far preferable to BC
Confused - why does a road organisation support downhill mountain biking?
Hiding its light under a bushel in respect of its innovative development of policy

Declarations of interest - I am a member, and every so often we bump into Roger Geffen (whom R knew at college) at a concert or at the opera.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Sep 2013)

Humourless, beards and panniers


----------



## palinurus (12 Sep 2013)

Insurance


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2013)

out of date/touring/insurance/caravanning club


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Sep 2013)

In need of an update!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2013)

I'm a member of LCC and only joined CTC as an associate to go on Fridays rides. I know LCC has lots of critics but it seems more relevant to me as the bulk of my riding is in London. Last week I did get a email from West Kent CTC thanking me for joining recently (18 months or so!) and giving me details of upcoming rides. I don't get the magazine but do get their emails which I generally look at. Occasionally I learn about events or news that I didn't already know about.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2013)

Iron plate on the outside of my office indicating it is a cyclist friendly hotel.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Sep 2013)

The CTC consists of 2 totally different groups, as TMN says, and there doesn't seem to be much overlap between them. 

The national body seems to have totally lost the idea of what they want to be. Bearing in mind their strapline is "The national cycling charity", that gives the impression they're a bunch of cyclists who raise funds for charity. They're nowhere near vocal enough to put themselves forward as a campaigning organisation for all cyclists, putting cyclists interests first. 

I don't live in London, but LCC seem far more active in a political sense.


----------



## RedRider (12 Sep 2013)

Carradice, they campaigned to pave the roads and the 1950s. Insurance, infrastructure, good solicitors apparently. Something I intend to join.


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2013)

Locally, CTC means nothing to me other than the small groups on tourers we sometimes pass as we go round the lanes. It's a purely national organisation.


----------



## swansonj (12 Sep 2013)

Chris Juden. Rohloff gears aside, has that man ever been wrong on anything?

Also insurance. Also, under the last bloke, an organisation that had clearly lost its collective way, abandoning one thing it knew how to do for a nebulous hope by its over-ambitious paid staff of something grander. But I joined twenty-something years ago to access Chris Juden's wisdom.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Sep 2013)

Only joined to go on the Fridays. 
They don't seem to be proactive in terms of cycling promotion in the way that BC is, I'm not quite sure what their goal or objectives are, let alone if they achieve them.


----------



## Herbie (12 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Beards.
> 
> Sandals.


 
and tourers


----------



## Linford (12 Sep 2013)

an extension of CAMRA.....but with cleated sandals


----------



## the_mikey (12 Sep 2013)

I have CTC membership, but I have no involvement with the local CTC groups around me, so I can't really pass judgement.


----------



## theclaud (12 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> an extension of CAMRA.....but with cleated sandals


I suppose they still drink Tavern Keg in Cheltenham...


----------



## Linford (12 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> I suppose they still drink Tavern Keg in Cheltenham...


We stopped at a pub nr Eckington. It was a real ale backwater place. Funny ride really...very serious bunch. Welcoming, but suspicious of outsiders. Sunday rides with them are full on willy waiving contests between the men..


----------



## Biscuit (12 Sep 2013)

The caravanning club for cyclists. Thought about it, then went the BC route for insurance...still have my doubts about them too.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


> Locally? They are people who have cycled all their lives, long and shorter, and love it. They turn out week after week, rain or shine, without fail, planning and advertising lovely routes, welcoming all and anyone who wants to turn up and ride with them. They make no comments about how you're dressed or what bike you ride, they are just genuinely glad to see you out on a bike. If there's something wrong with your bike they will cheerfully help you fix it and explain how it works if you're not sure. They cater for people whose average speeds are way beyond what I can achieve, and equally people who just want to pootle about on a shopping bike, and they manage to organise their rides every week so that both those groups, and the ones in between, meet up at lunchtime for a pint in the pub or a sandwich on a bench at the rec, whichever people choose.
> 
> Nationally, CTC has a bit of a problem with the recent debacles over charity status. And some of the rather cheap comments on here indicate they have a way to go, sure. But in my experience CTC people are invaluable, undervalued, and quietly continuing to share and enjoy their love of cycling.



Strongly agree with above.

I joined to "support the aims of the organisation" which I saw as promoting practical cycling and cyclists's interests rather than sport, nor pushing niche interests or (inapropriate) green / lefite agendas either. (For the record I am at least pale green and slightly leftie myself so my comment is on appropriatenss, rather than a disagreement with said agenda). We (cyclists) need constant vigilance to head off stupid legislation - helmet compulsion, must use cycle lanes, and whatever else - ctc does this.

i irather like the magazine, which I look forward to, but see as a bonus.

i also value the insurance - more for legal side to pursue a claim, though on my one colision with a motorist, the latter fu£&@ed off leaving me in the road, bruised and shaken but not seriously hurt luckily. Very bruised indeed it gradually emerged with 1/4 of my chest a yellowy blue colour but hey ho.

Gone on only 1 local club run - and a more delightfull and welcoming bunch you could not meet. It was advertised as slow, and it really was slow it must be said, but, and this is key, there was a good few very fit people on the ride, who could have cycled 4 times the distance in half the time, but didn't in order to cater for the slowest. There were a minority of very much non-athletes who were totally welcome, and not dropped nor ever made to feel like the slow ones. Espirit de corps and team ethos were fantastic. The club also run medium, and fast and very fast rides, so no-ones held back. Purely other commitments have curtailed joining them for other runs as I was vwry impressed.. This is the Bristol group for what it's worth.

So for me, very much "a good thing" which I'm happy to support with a modest bit of cash, especially as there's a nice magazine, and insurance - which I regard as a nice bonus.


----------



## London Female (12 Sep 2013)

I ride with my local CTC group, it's a great group. I don't think they require members to sign up to CTC to ride with them but I did for the insurance and also because at the time I was still a student and got discount.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2013)

Ex member
Local group rides didn't suit
Central bureaucracy was hideous to engage with
HQ has done cock all for local campaigns on my manor
Magazine was okay for a freebie, used to love Chris Juden articles
Why the flip are they involved in mtb'ing at Tilgate Forest?
Would rather give me money to LCC and a CTC affiliated club
Old out-of-date, and my sense is the membership is merely a cash cow to be milked to give a few professional campaigner types jobs and a platform and constituency for their views.

Me no like.


----------



## PK99 (13 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> nothing complicated - and it doesn't matter if you know nothing or next to nothing about the organisation. Just tell us what your impression is.



Nationally - nothing.
Policy wise - nothing.

locally/personally: 
A pacey ride every Wednesday, 50(winter) to 80 (summer) miles on different routes to different pubs every week - with an occasional century thrown in. 
Warm. 
Welcoming. 
Educational wrt cycling. 
Tremendous breadth of life experience - from Actuary to Bus driver to Civil service policy wonk to teacher to housewife and every dimension between
Being in awe of guys in their 70's and 80's who put us kids to shame.

ie a Club


----------



## srw (13 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> They don't seem to be proactive in terms of cycling promotion in the way that BC is, I'm not quite sure what their goal or objectives are, let alone if they achieve them.


Funnily enough, I see exactly the opposite. I don't think I've ever see a BC comment on a cycling issue. Every single article I read on cycling has a quote from Geffen or Juden or Peck. I don't think this is confirmation bias.


----------



## brodiej (13 Sep 2013)

Personal experience:
Good insurance
Boring magazine
Terrible customer service - failed to renew my membership and I couldn't get a straight answer from anyone (indeed any useful communication with them was impossible) so joined BC
No problems since


----------



## martint235 (13 Sep 2013)

I think they've lost touch with what they are supposed to represent. I was a full member for 5 years (now only an associate purely for Fridays purposes).

I must admit I didn't engage with the locals groups and that's purely my fault: they told me where they were and when they'd be cycling etc I just had other rides to do.

Nationally, I feel their sense of individual self-importance has blinded them to what they are supposed to be doing. Hence the months and years of handwringing over charitable status etc. It should have been a straight, one time vote of the membership.

Edit: I also appear to be the only person less than impressed with their insurance.

My feelings on BC are even more negative. I place them up there with the likes of the RFU and the FA.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> Funnily enough, I see exactly the opposite. I don't think I've ever see a BC comment on a cycling issue. Every single article I read on cycling has a quote from Geffen or Juden or Peck. I don't think this is confirmation bias.



I agree that I rarely see the BC comment on a cycling issue, and I personally think this a occasionally a good thing. So many of the things worthy of comment about negative such as cycling provisions, dangerous junctions, another tragic death or similar.
although exceptionally important I do not hold the belief that it encourages more people to cycle.
The BC seem to focus more towards a positive experience of cycling with efforts such as the 'breeze' campaign and women only rides which I believe do positively encourage cycling and makes people more receptive to them.

Im not for one moment suggesting that either are not important, its just that one has a negative feel with the sole purpose of complaining and protesting while the other seems to try to bring about change from a positive proactive angle. A mix of the two would perhaps be an ideal mix, however I'm not sure they will ever play nicely enough with each other to benefit cycling.


----------



## vernon (13 Sep 2013)

I benefit from having a lot of local audax rides organised by CTC groups. The insurance covers all audax events and FNRttC rides. There's a cart load of routes available online to use as is or modify to meet your individual needs. I adapted a French Channel to Med route to start at Calais and end at Montpellier. I got a discount on the European Bike Express fares. The CTC LEJOG pack provided the foundation for my LEJOG and JOGLE rides. I like the brief interlude that the magazine offers. The forums aren't bad and I've had some bargains from the for sale section:+

Carradice panniers
Spa Cycle wheels
Trevor Jarvis Flying Gate bike.


----------



## byegad (13 Sep 2013)

My membership runs out later this month. They have gone the same route as the AA and RAC with charitable status and appear to be losing touch with membership and becoming a business. I have yet to decide if I wish to continue, if I don't I'll join BC for their insurance and accident support. I'd welcome any comments on BC with respect to these benefits.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Old out-of-date, and my sense is the membership is merely a cash cow to be milked to give a few professional campaigner types jobs and a platform and constituency for their views.
> 
> Me no like.


I was trying to think of some witty response but this is nail on head for me. Legal assistance & Insurance are the other things which I identify CTC with, which I would hazard a guess is the main reason most sign up to either BC or CTC.


----------



## snorri (13 Sep 2013)

. I like the magazine, the website was terrible to navigate, and I just got tired of waiting for the long promised updated version. The touring information was long out of date. The insurance is reassuring, thankfully I have never had a claim. Although I have neither a beard or sandals, I prefer the CTC image to the garish lycra, helmet and goggles image that BC portrays. I like that they have a campaigning division.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Sep 2013)

Vaguely aware of them, used to be insured by them. Should have a paramilitary wing.


----------



## Ruary (13 Sep 2013)

My local CTC group only rides on a Tuesday and sets off at 9am, think that reflects the age of the membership (retired?) although the rides do appear to also include a pub stop for beer/lunch so can't be all bad!


----------



## Booyaa (13 Sep 2013)

I know very little about them but they have always seemed liked the cycling equivalent of the caravan and camping club. I hope I am wrong with that as I used to be a member of the CCC and I do not have fond memories of it. I will look into the CTC though.


----------



## Venod (13 Sep 2013)

I was a member a few years ago mainly for the insurance, the mag is not that bad sometimes some interesting articles, I have joined again mainly for the insurance, I did consider BC but CTC seems more in touch with the majority of cyclist & cycling issues, I have always regarded BC as a racing mans club (I may be out of date with this view)


----------



## byegad (13 Sep 2013)

After a year of dithering, I've joined BC and my membership of CTC will shortly lapse. The mushroom tactics applied to CTC members by the 'high ups in CTC' have finally got to me.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Sep 2013)

I joined BC but apart from the insurance and Quidco cashback it offers me very little. It seems to focuses towards competitive riding and everything lese is secondary. As for the Wiggle (so called) discount .. that's just a joke.

I might try CTC next year, as long as a Harold Shipman style beard isn't prerequisite


----------



## Glow worm (13 Sep 2013)

Didn't the CTC support the woeful 'Nice Way Code'? Nuff said then!


----------



## compo (13 Sep 2013)

Although I don't live in London i joined LCC, primarily for the insurance cover, plus they gave a better oldies membership discount than BC. I have never had dealings with CTC so cannot make a comment from experience but I equate them with the Ramblers who I have had dealings with. Oh, and I am also a member of the Caravan and Camping Club.


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2013)

Dad's army on bikes


----------



## Davidc (13 Sep 2013)

It's OK.
Magazine is sometimes interesting
Insurance is good and serves all my needs
BC strikes me as being for competitive and speedy cyclists only, and I've been neither for years.
Like having the legal bit in the background for if I need it
I like its campaigning and cycling promotion activities
I'll renew for another five years next year.
Looks as if it'll go the way of other organisations I've seen go the charity route - downhill.

Needs a new tag line the present one's dire
Needs a facelift.


----------



## Ben M (13 Sep 2013)

They organise rides which are great for people like my mum. But for me their rides feel like a competition to see how slowly you can go without falling off.


----------



## mcshroom (13 Sep 2013)

Chris Juden's technical knowledge
Campaigning
Pro choice for helmets
fillthathole
The winged wheel
Idiots at board level.


----------



## byegad (13 Sep 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> I joined BC but apart from the insurance and Quidco cashback it offers me very little. It seems to focuses towards competitive riding and everything lese is secondary. As for the Wiggle (so called) discount .. that's just a joke.
> 
> I might try CTC next year, as long as a Harold Shipman style beard isn't prerequisite



Sadly the CTC discount at Wiggle was/is equally useless. I want the insurance and priced 3rd party liability to the same level as BC at £44/annum, so I don't really expect anything else from them. As for Cycle, as a recumbent rider I think I've seen 2 or 3 articles in the last 12 years that interested me enough to think the subscription worth it for that article, if only there was one in each issue.


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Sep 2013)

Full of old men with beard and sandals.
Slow
Boring
Rubbish website
Pointless
Touring and panniers

I went on one CTC ride..never again. They were just so painfully slow, I could have run faster. God help you if your bike didn't have mudguards...moan moan moan.
As someone else said it's a caravan club for old cyclists.
Went with BC as at least they are active nationally, have varied organised events and races and the insurance is top knotch. I think ever since the ascendance of BC due to the 'Mamil effect' of our sport becoming more popular, CTC have found themselves irrelevant to some degree and don't seem to be able to change.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2013)

I don't think the CTC should be underestimated. They are stil campaigning for cyclist rights and have won a few landmark decisions. I can't think of anyone else doing that. LCC is irrelevant to me as far as I can see. BC is the better face of cycling now but it's nowhere near as effective for the average cyclist. Still, the CTC, like the YHA, has walked off the path and is struggling to find it's way, I would no longer join it, whereas, once, many years ago, I aspired to.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (14 Sep 2013)

I joined back in the early 1980's when "THE" CTC did what it said on the tin. Now it's a charity( I voted against) and has lost it's way. It was a source of invaluable info regarding my 1985 LEJOG and the old B&B handbook was great.
My DA ( now member group!) has a large and varied programme of events that I take part in and thoroughly enjoy with a varied cross section of riders.
All this charity and mtb stuff doesn't really belong, in my humble opinion. 
The Cyclists' Touring Club, a club for and about "touring cyclists" surely, or have I missed the point? All the other stuff belongs elsewhere.


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Sep 2013)

They do some good work in Leicester. They promote cycling with various groups and provide cycle training. They also do a lot of events aimed at younger riders where a Dr. Bike stall is provided to sort out their bikes and get them in working order. I can tell you from experience that this particular facility is made very good use of by the kids who bring their bikes along needing complete brake overhauls and other such things. It has a real effect on getting the children on their bikes and learning some bike craft as well, both on and off road.
They organise rides for specific groups with elderly riders catered for as well as the besandaled middle aged.
I would agree with some comments here that they perhaps don't let people know enough about the good things they are doing. 
Besides the immediate benefits of being a member it is good to know that membership is helping encourage a cycling culture throughout the country.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Sep 2013)

well, thank you all. 

I used to be on the Council, but now I'm just a customer (albeit a customer hundreds of times over). I hear the beards and sandals thing a lot - and it's not entirely inaccurate - but the thing that strikes me is how little the things that precipitated the change to charity status figure in people's perceptions. Then again, since I was one of the Gang of Four who delayed the conversion by a year, perhaps I would say that. 

It is possible to join for sixteen quid via an affiliate, but, then again, if people don't know that then they should be doing more to get the information across.

BC's recent profile raising has clearly had an effect on some people. If they ever get around to doing anything to justify the profile I'll be amazed.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Sep 2013)

I'm a CTC member. I joined primarily because I wanted insurance, and their ethos matched my outlook more than Tjat of British Cycling. However, I've recently been very disappointed in their support for crap government funding announcements and the niceway code and don't think I'll be renewing my subscription.


----------



## e-rider (15 Sep 2013)

varies a lot from town to town; but mostly not for me. Too slow, too old. When I' 60 I might revisit them.


----------



## byegad (15 Sep 2013)

e-rider said:


> varies a lot from town to town; but mostly not for me. Too slow, too old. When I' 60 I might revisit them.



I'm over 60! And have left The CTC.


----------



## Binka (15 Sep 2013)

Oh god, I'm female and in my 30s and was thinking of going out for a ride with the local ctc. I'm rethinking this now.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (15 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> well, thank you all.
> 
> I used to be on the Council, but now I'm just a customer...



I personally view you as someone who is dedicated and committed. As such I believe that you were on the Council because you felt that you could improve things for cyclists.
As such I'm a little curious as to when you left the Council and the reasoning behind this?


----------



## Binka (15 Sep 2013)

Just the fact people here are saying they're all over 60 with beards. I might not fit in. [grin]

I did recently meet someone from the local ctc and he was lovely so will probably go and see what I think.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I personally view you as someone who is dedicated and committed. As such I believe that you were on the Council because you felt that you could improve things for cyclists.
> *As such I'm a little curious as to when you left the Council and the reasoning behind this?*


yhpm


----------



## London Female (15 Sep 2013)

Binka said:


> Just the fact people here are saying they're all over 60 with beards. I might not fit in. [grin]
> 
> I did recently meet someone from the local ctc and he was lovely so will probably go and see what I think.



I often ride with my local CTC group and I am not over 60 nor do I have a beard.


----------



## robjh (15 Sep 2013)

What the CTC means to me?

Well-intentioned campaigning organisation. 
Polythene bike bags that I use on planes.
Rides slower than I want .
Expensive membership.
Insurance.
Confused admin - I emailed them once and they then thought I was a member for the rest of the year.
But generally (for me) quite a positive reputation, even if I don't personally intend to join.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Sep 2013)

I think they are laid back sort of people who enjoy cycling that get together to go out and ride with a rule that nobody gets left behind. They were probably among the first to introduce/wear the trendy lycra of today. I often see them out and about the country lanes around here and they seem a decent sort. It almost seems cool (I think that word is so uncool) to knock them. Live and let live.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Sep 2013)

Some more thoughts. The CTC also do a lot of training - Ride leader, MTB trails, maintenance etc. However, none of of the venues used are in the South East of England. They sometimes use locations in Bristol and Devon, but it's mostly in several locations dotted around Yorkshire - mainly at Dalby Barn, Pickering - in a forest, miles from anywhere. Although they list a location in Cranbrook, Kent (again, miles from anywhere) they don't seem to actually use it.

British Cycling have locations all over the UK, including London that they use for a wider range of training. Bearing in mind the sheer number of cyclists in the greater London area, this would seem to be a severe omission by the CTC.


----------



## oldfatfool (17 Sep 2013)

Joined the ctc when I first started riding a couple of years ago because I wanted to tour, use their routes and for the insurance.

Left after 2 years (last month in fact) and joined BC.

Problem with the ctc for me was they appeared to be more focused on mtb and other disciplines of cycling other than touring, and many of the routes in their web data base are of of date, incomplete and don't have any gps info.

This meant the only useful thing left was the insurance which is cheaper through BC.


----------



## Leodis (17 Sep 2013)

Have been caught between CTC or BC, joined neither so far. CTC seem old skool and BC backed the Edinburgh to London bid Tour de France bid last year, they did all they could to discredit Yorkshire as a host, so really do not want to join as I feel BC should have kept their nose out of it and seem very much politically motivated compared to CTC.


----------



## cd365 (17 Sep 2013)

This thread prompted me to look at my local CTC group, long rides at slow speeds, no chance of me joining that.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Sep 2013)

I know absolutely nothing about them but I have their insurance and have heard that they are good if something horrid happens.


----------



## Leodis (17 Sep 2013)

Isnt their full or discounted theft insurance through Cycleguard? I loath that business


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Sep 2013)

The usual beardist comments ........ BTW I've noticed an increase in facial hair appearing in the professional's ranks recently - reckon it'll be seen as really cool soon. I'm a CTC member, but don't ride with them. Mainly for the insurance, quite enjoy the magazine (but then I DO have a beard, and I'm getting on a bit).


----------



## Leodis (18 Sep 2013)

I wonder what percentage of CTC members have allotments?


----------



## snorri (18 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I think they are laid back sort of people who enjoy cycling that get together to go out and ride with a rule that nobody gets left behind.


In fact only a small minority of CTC members take part in the group rides.
It would appear from this thread, if the CTC wants to update its image, it should ditch the group rides immediately.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Sep 2013)

Talk about stereotyping.

I'm 60 i do not go slow when cycling,do not have a beard, only wear sandals on holiday(not with socks)have no intention on rides at stopping at cafes and pubs and will not be joining the CTC...... period.


----------



## buggi (14 Oct 2013)

just found this thread. I think BC is more about promoting and getting young people onto bikes but i never hear what they are doing to stick up for us when the government go off on some crappy cycle improvement idea, or try to introduce some crappy law about cycle lanes or helmets etc, it seems to be the CTC that pick up the batton. Never hear of BC supporting individual cases either. Might just be a perception thing but for this reason i support CTC. they will need to lower membership fees or add some goodies if they are going to compete with BC membership. Bottom line...if something happened to me I'd rather be with CTC's legal team


----------



## amir (15 Oct 2013)

I am a CTC member. On balance I support them but I was really disappointed with their support of the NiceWay Code. As a regular commuter and weekend cyclist, I value the campaigning aspect but the NWC support was a big error. The mag is okay as far as cycling mags go. I did go on a local group ride in the early days on my return to cycling but they were much too relaxed - not compatible with a family life! In my area there are several other possibilities for group rides.


----------



## beeblemaster (15 Oct 2013)

For me the CTC experience has been great!

I started riding with them just under 12 months ago. On my first ride, I did find the pace a little slower than I'd been used to (thinking it was easy....), but as a beginner, I'd done nowhere near the kind of distance we did that day of 50 miles (I was used to about 15) - and it proved hard work in the end going that distance, but everyone was friendly, supportive and I wasn't left behind at any point. I kept going back and that attitude (welcoming, supportive) has been consistent throughout, and after a few rides I joined up.

On occasion a ride can be a little slow, it all depends on who's leading, but there is the opportunity to split up the group for a faster or slower pace if necessary. 

I've got access to two CTC groups on my doorstep and recently been going out with this other group. They draw a large crowd and split up into group rides based on speed. You choose which group you go in, and if the pace of the group is a little too much or too little, swap groups at the cafe stop.

With the CTC, I can go out every Saturday and Sunday and ride at least 40 miles (summer months 50-80), paying no more money than I've paid for my membership.

I would agree it does need an image boost and needs to be more dynamic if it's to survive. I'm 37, by the way, shave regularly and I'm stunningly handsome.


----------



## Albert (15 Oct 2013)

I am not a member - National Clarion is my club - but I like the CTC and think that it has a role to play and should be given every support. It is a bit staid as far as I can see, but to me that is a strength not a weakness.


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2013)

User said:


> It does bugger all for the Right to Ride reps.


There is certainly little co-ordination of RtR effort, which I find disappointing, and few members seem willing to engage with the RtR section.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Oct 2013)

I am not a member, BC is my choice, however i was a bit shocked to see the thread on here about CTC paying the legal fees for a cyclist who had gone over the stop line. Without wishing to go into that case as the thread itself is good enough, i think that is a very poor choice of how to spend subscribers money. This would put some people off joining as there are bigger and better cases that need supporting.


----------



## srw (17 Oct 2013)

2715070 said:


> Is that not the CDF?


Yes, and it was a specific fundraiser too.


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am not a member, BC is my choice, however i was a bit shocked to see the thread on here about CTC paying the legal fees for a cyclist who had gone over the stop line. Without wishing to go into that case as the thread itself is good enough, i think that is a very poor choice of how to spend subscribers money..


That sounds like a distorted version of this case, perhaps some confusion?
http://www.ctc.org.uk/blog/rhiawest...und-supporting-one-cyclist’s-challenge-of-fpn


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2013)

User said:


> Whichever way CTC tries to spin it, the cyclist broke the law. It is irrelevant that the ASL was taken up by a car (and the claim it was there illegally is open to dispute, as it was already in there when he arrived and he didnt see it enter the box).
> CDF does itself no favours by entertaining such a frivolous appeal, which won't even set a precedent if it were to be upheld.


It seeems you were there, so I will bow to your superior knowledge.


----------



## Jezston (19 Oct 2013)

I was at a point of joining when the whole John Snow Daily Mail riding like a knob thing happened. (FYI the dm followed c4 news presenter and ctc 'figurehead'(?) John Snow riding like a total idiot)

The CTCs reaction to it, and John Snows complete lack of acceptance that there was anything wrong with what he did and no apology meant I would not join.


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2013)

User said:


> Whichever way CTC tries to spin it, the cyclist broke the law. It is irrelevant that the ASL was taken up by a car (and the claim it was there illegally is open to dispute, as it was already in there when he arrived and he didnt see it enter the box).
> 
> CDF does itself no favours by entertaining such a frivolous appeal, which won't even set a precedent if it were to be upheld.


Oh, for heaven's sake. The law, in this as in so much, is an utter ass. The specific police person went directly against their force's policy. If the CTC can get some very cheap publicity, fantastic.


----------



## snorri (28 Nov 2013)

Looks as if the prosecution case was not as strong as some would have had us believe.

http://www.ctc.org.uk/news/cps-drops-fixed-penalty-notice-prosecution


----------



## Crankarm (28 Nov 2013)

User said:


> I used to be a CTC member and, like dellzeqq, I used to be a Council member.
> 
> CTC was a good organisation with a campaigning pedigree but it is now more interested in being a contractor for government and not biting the hand that feeds it. CTC likes to think that it is a "player" politically, but it has been eclipsed by other organisations and has lost its standing in Whitehall. The CDF (which is not part of CTC) and LCC have done more for cyclists than CTC in recent years.
> 
> ...



Blimey, you changed your tune. I remember you were quite obnoxious to me when ages ago I posted something similar but not as eloquent to what you have written above and I knew it before you. Ha! I always thought Geffen rather useless and certainly out of his depth. The only person I thought any good was Chris Juden. When road racing was in it's infancy in the UK the CTC tried to get it stopped where as in Belgium, France etc it was encouraged. I was just sorry I gave 7 years of my hard earned cash to the CTC. Their membership renewal process was awful as well. I was LCC member of 10 years before the current incumbent leader and am now BC which I am pleased about as BC seem to be right where it is happening, more than CTC ever were.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2013)

User said:


> ....The CDF (which is not part of CTC) ....


Brutally edited and old - it was correct at time of the post - but the CPS was set up by CTC as an independent charity is now linked (since November). Hard to see them as discrete charities... 


> *The Cyclists' Defence Fund*
> CDF is an independent charity set up in 2001 by CTC to fight significant legal cases involving cycling and cyclists. Since its inception, its remit has expanded to cover all aspects of cycling and the law. CDF and CTC became officially linked in November.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2014)

Holy Thread Resurrection

I see the CTC CEO has quit, to spend more time with his true love; plants. 

what says @dellzeqq the pre-talced and mighty one?


----------



## oldleggy (27 Mar 2016)

Having being a member for a number of years and I find that the claim to go at a pace that the slowest can keep up to be erroneous . They are very cliquey and if your face does not fit you will be frozen out .
And with the latest moves it cannot be long before it becomes a full Audax club thus alienating real tourists .


----------

